# What's your favorite Fire Starter?



## Comatoad (Jun 25, 2008)

Simply post who and why. ^^

-Charmander
b/c he's adorable, his evolutions all rock, and in the end he gets wings.

*Eh-sorry to those who had already posted, when I was editing to make my sig. invisible I erased it. T_T*


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Chimchar. Srslee, look at what they evolve into. Monkey. Flaming. Head. *dies*


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2008)

There's Chimchar! *glomps him* 

The best name for boy ones is Roy. If you get it you rock.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Full Metal Cookies said:


> The best name for boy ones is Roy. If you get it you rock.


I am so renaming my Infernape "Mustang". X3


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2008)

doitdoit.  I dare you.


(I name my 'zards after him too actually. >A>)


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 26, 2008)

Charmander for no particular reason. I don't really have a favorite Fire starter.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil, all the way!


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Charmander. It's such a cute Pokemon.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil. First starter I ever had, decent stats, Typhlosion looks kickass, etc.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil. 1. Is only on fire when he/she wants to be. 2. Doesn't scream HEY, YA'LL, I'M RED! 3. Is really cute.


----------



## Kaito (Jun 26, 2008)

CYNDAQUIL~~~


----------



## Athasan (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil, definitely. Its whole evolution line is rather cute, and I have all these lovely memories of Cyndaquil and Quilava and Typhlosion. Lovely, adorable, funny memories.


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil because that episode with Cyndaquil walking away from Ash was cute.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 26, 2008)

Torchic. It's always been my favourite.


----------



## DeadAccount (Jun 26, 2008)

Charmander and Cyndaquil are my two favourites and Charmander tops.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 26, 2008)

Charmander rules. OK so cyndaquil is quite cool it is only second on my list cause char gets wings and I always wanted to fly...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil. Starts out really cute, then becomes even cuter, then becomes badass. Also I had an awesome one in Silver. Also I love the cries. 

Charmander is a close second, though.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 26, 2008)

They're all awesome. :(

But I guess I'll pick Charmander! Just because it's cute, and the DP sprite makes it look like it's dancing. Heehee.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 26, 2008)

This was actually quite hard for me between Charmander, Torchic and Cyndaquil, but, seeing how I like Typlosion so much, I chose Cyndaquil.


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil. I used to have a level 100 Typhlosion, but one of my link cables ate it (it was buggy. I found out the hard way).


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 26, 2008)

i cannot choose :I
well
ok
chimchar
because combusken > torchic


----------



## Eifie (Jun 26, 2008)

Torchic definitely...it's the only Fire-type starter I've ever picked and it's so cute <3


----------



## Alxprit (Jun 26, 2008)

I picked Torchic. "I'm the only starter with two limbs!!"


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 26, 2008)

I love all the fire starters...except Chimchar. I have to say Torchic's my favorite, though. I loves my Torci! 

Charmander's a very close second, though.



Full Metal Cookies said:


> There's Chimchar! *glomps him*
> 
> The best name for boy ones is Roy. If you get it you rock.


My partner Charmander in MD2 is named Roy.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil, although Chimchar really grew on me after I picked it for my third run through Pearl. :3


----------



## magic_eevee (Jun 26, 2008)

just like Emerald espeon, my fave
has to be torchic for it's cuteness and future
evolutions. and i like chickens.


----------



## Shadowstar (Jun 26, 2008)

I almost never pick fire but...

-Torchic
Because Blaziken pwns all. With Over Heat to boot!


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 26, 2008)

Cyndaquil.  It's my favorite Pokemon, above Tyranitar and below Glalie.  I like it cause it's cute, and Typhlosion is a crazy kick ass machine!


----------



## cheesecake (Jun 27, 2008)

I like all of them except Chimchar (he's annoying in the anime -.-), but if I had to pick, probably Cyndaquil, he was the first pokemon I ever got on the games.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Toooooooorchiiiiiiiiic


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Cyndaquil. It's a cute mouse thing that spouts flames from its back.
It's cool. I just love Cyndaquil ^^
...Somehow, I managed to select the Johto starters on all of these polls...
Anyway, I think Cyndaquil is my favorite.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jun 27, 2008)

Torchic. ^^

They're just so adorable and fluffy, and I have two uber-cute plushies of them.


----------



## Kaiser Von Pyroheimer III (Jun 27, 2008)

Charmander: He's cute, aggressive (if you played Pokemon Snap), and his evolutions are great! (Charizard can have a nice moveset if used properly).

At a close second, Cyndiquil--the evolutions are cute and Typhlosion is a strong and hardy pokemon to have.


----------



## Adriane (Jun 27, 2008)

Torchic > all.

I want to punt Chimchar.


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 27, 2008)

Torchic, because it was my first starter in my favorite pokemon game, Sapphire. I also like it because Blaziken is awesome!


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Charmander, followed by chimchar, and then torchic. ^^


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 27, 2008)

Cyndaquil because it's the only Fire starter that stands out to me. I don't really dislike any of them, but I don't love them either. Cyndaquil though, is awesome, if purely because it evolves in Quilava which is one of my favourite Pokemon.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 27, 2008)

Charmander, because it evolves into a huge, butt-kicking dragon. Cyndaquil comes in as a close second, mainly because Quilava rocks.


----------



## Kinova (Jun 27, 2008)

Torchic~ Partly because it evolves into Blaziken who is, you know, awesome. Also I have an extremely huggable Torchic plushie. :3


----------



## kunikida. (Jun 27, 2008)

I choose you, Cyndaquil! Quilava's my #2 favorite Pokemon, so it's only natural that I pick Cyndaquil. *tries to hug Cyndaquil, but gets burned by flames on back* Ow.


----------



## Flazeah (Jun 27, 2008)

Hm. I think it's a more or less a tie between Charmander and Cynaquil, although I admit that I like Charmander largely because it evolves into Charizard, one of my favourite Pokémon. I adore Cyndaquil even regardless of the fact that it too has awesome evolutions. It's just so sweet. :3


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Cyndaquil is epic. And so is Typhlosion.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Cyndaquil because it's really cute!


----------



## Roxxor (Jun 28, 2008)

Charmander.  Well...  The 1st generation Pokemon are my favorites, and Charizard is an awesome member of my team.


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

I love ALL of them, but Blaziken is pretty awesometastic. I like its hippie pants.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would have to say Cyndaquil because he is friggin awesome!


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jun 30, 2008)

Cyndaquil. Adorable, even cuter, then completely badass. The only fire starter I like, actually...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2008)

Torchic. Because he's a cute little chicken. *huggles a passing Torchic*


----------



## LadyJirachu (Nov 25, 2019)

For this post, Torchic, cuz something that cute becoming a fighting type appeals to me.

But my overall favorite is Fenniken because its line are all magical girls pretty much

:)

And i love magical girl anime (such as pretty cure) a lot x3;


----------



## Ys_ (Apr 19, 2020)

Mine is Cyndaquil. It's just cute, and awesome, and the evolutions are also great. And they were my first starter. Charmander is my second. Also great and I like the design and it looks like a dragon and is fiercer than Dragonite, the og dragon.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 19, 2020)

Over a decade old. Best out of the first 4 gens is Torchic.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 20, 2020)

Torchic is really cute and blaziken is just AWESOME, one of the only starters i actually kept on my team.
and then i also like the litten line, and i sort of like the fennekin line and i picked scorbunny because scorbunny is pretty cool. Actually i usually choose fire.

Gen 1 - Charmander
Gen 2 - I hate all gen 2 starters so i pick cyndaquil then dump it in a box
Gen 3 - I like em' all really but i usually go with torchic.
Gen 4 - I did a fighting-type monotype run of D/P the first time so i had to pick chimchar, named Chimmy (or was it Chim Chim? i forget) because 10 year old me had a dumb sense of humour.
Gen 5 - I don't like these either. So i put them in a box.
Gen 6 - I like them all, but... i do really like fennekin but i picked froakie.
Gen 7 - I play through this game, resetting and putting the starters in pokémon bank three times. If i only could pick one, it'd be popplio for primarina.
Gen 8 - Scorbunny is probably the best. But i don't mind sobble/drizzile/intellion.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

My opinion on each gen fire starter...

Gen 1- Charmander and his evos are cool <3 I like them.
Gen 2- Cyndaquil's line has been one of my favorites. Typhlosion is awesome. I'm actually even huger a Chikorita line fan, though...haha <3
Gen 3- I LOVE the Torchic line. My general go to on this gen :3 yay for fire and fighting chickens x3
Gen 4- Chimchar's line is also my fav for this one :)
Gen 5- Probably my least favorite fire starter, the final evo is ugly to me.....lol xP
Gen 6- I ADORE THE FENNIKEN LINE <33333
Gen 7- Also adore the litten line <3
and
Gen 8- Scorbunny is best gen 8 starter, hands down :) So cute its a bunny omg x3 its evos are great too


For the record, I like most starter pokemon in general; though ones I find the final evos a bit ugly, I probably won't use as much lol.

I'm also a little mixed feelings about treecko.....he's cool, but i didn't like how he was the starter i picked when i restarted my sapphire file due to insecuritiy one time >_<;;; still, probably more like than hate, since his line DOES look very cool to me. But some bitter feelings too i guess.

EDIT: Ahhhh.....Probably won't give a like to Emmy's post, *because I REALLY like johto's starters,* overall.....haha :P


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 22, 2020)

when i was in the boy scouts, i was always looking for the easy way out, so i was a big fan of low effort tricks you could use to get a big fire burning with minimal effort—packing the kindling with drier lint or soaking the wood in lighter fluid, for example.  now that i've been away from all that for a few years, though, i find building a fire the natural way much more rewarding, though of course i allow myself a lighter these days rather than the old flint and steel i was required to use before.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 22, 2020)

kyeugh said:


> when i was in the boy scouts, i was always looking for the easy way out, so i was a big fan of low effort tricks you could use to get a big fire burning with minimal effort—packing the kindling with drier lint or soaking the wood in lighter fluid, for example.  now that i've been away from all that for a few years, though, i find building a fire the natural way much more rewarding, though of course i allow myself a lighter these days rather than the old flint and steel i was required to use before.


Sh*tposting at it's finest.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 22, 2020)

kyeugh's post is both off and on topic and it made me chuckle a bit. You win the internet :P


----------



## Ruby (Apr 22, 2020)

For the most part I prefer the final evolution in each line.  Of those my favourite design is Delphox.  But funnily enough, I have actually never used it - I never played Generation VI.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 23, 2020)

Fennekin: *Cries in Fox*


----------



## haneko (Apr 28, 2020)

... that poll really needs to be updated.

I like Cyndaquil, Torchic, and Litten.

the rest... can perish.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 28, 2020)

*Hugs Charmander, Torchic, Chimchar and Scorbunny and Walks off with them in my arms so they don't perish.*

Nothing is stopping all the others  Tepig from being destroyed.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 8, 2020)

cyndaquil is by far my favorite starter. of all of them besides bulbasaur. it's also tied with umbreon for my all time favorite pokemon.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Goodness! My last post in this thread was 12 years ago!

I think Scorbunny and Tepig are fantastic, and Fennekin is objectively really good and cute. :D I've gained a really big appreciation for Cyndaquil, though, because it's just a small round friend with sleepy eyes. ^^


----------



## Figment (Oct 6, 2020)

You can really tell how old this thread is just by looking at the poll, thankfully, my favourite fire starter is Cyndaquil, definitely, but chimchar is still pretty good aswell.

My opinions
Gen 1 - It's fine. It is basically what you would expect out of a starter, not good, not bad, but Game Freak constantly shoving it down our throats only makes my opinion on it worse.
Gen 2 - Cyndaquil is a good boy, and also my favourite fire starter.
Gen 3 - Torchic is fine aswell, It definitely is my least favourite Hoenn starter for me.
Gen 4 - Chimchar is pretty good.
Gen 5 - I don't like Tepig, but I don't hate it either
Gen 6 - Pretty much same situation with Tepig
Gen 7 - It is fine, I guess, it used to be my favourite Alola starter until i played with rowlet and popplio.
Gen 8 - It is fine as well, definitely prefer Sobble though.

So my general stance on Fire Type starters is that they are usually the ones that I don't really have any major thoughts on. I much prefer Water starters.


----------

